# Compra-venta > Compro >  La depuración constante de lo mismo

## Boza

Tengo un compañero de clase que cuando se disponía a comprar este libro se ha quedado sin ejemplar.

Alguien estaría dispuesto a vender el suyo?

Gracias!!

----------


## loval

Yo tengo el previo ( es el libro pero en din a4 y encuadernado en espiral) comprado en Magicus en BCN. Si le interesa que me envie un privado.


Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk

----------


## Boza

Ya le he avisado,

gracias!

----------

